
You have 14 tabs open, don't you - MatthewBF
I&#x27;m guessing you clicked on this post because I was either right in assuming you have 14+ tabs open or you were surprised at the fact that you didn&#x27;t have 14 tabs open — because you usually do obviously.<p>Below I detail my motivations and solution for having way too many tabs open.<p>I do everything in a web browser. I write, read, design, develop, and peruse the usual sites all in a browser.<p>I started to get overwhelmed with all of the things I was working on and even just the daily chaos that was using a web browser for everything. I always had way too may tabs open, I lost things regularly, and got distracted constantly. I tried to keep myself organized but I was frequently side tracked by other work.<p>After reading about productivity strategies and trying other apps to keep myself focused I decided I needed a better solution. General &quot;project management&quot; and productivity apps weren&#x27;t working, I was still facing the same problems just with another app in my tool case.<p>So, I started building Partizion. The main methodology that productive people employ (and is the foundation on which Partizion was designed) is that multitasking is 1. impossible and 2. less efficient.<p>The more you &quot;partition&quot; (see where I got the name from?) your work, and focus on the task at hand, the more efficient and productive you can be. You&#x27;ll finish tasks faster, you&#x27;ll stay on track to complete your daily checklist, and you&#x27;ll be able to pickup where you left off or switch contexts much more easily.<p>I built this methodology right into Partizion. You can separate your work, create groups of tabs for projects&#x2F;tasks&#x2F;daily habits and open them with one click. Partizion is still in its early stages but I have committed to developing Partizion into the tool that should have come standard with every web browser.<p>If you have some free time, I&#x27;d love for you to check it out and let me know your thoughts. I&#x27;m open to all feedback + suggestions!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.partizion.io&#x2F;
======
smt88
Lots of issues here.

(A) Please follow the "Show HN: [name/summary]" convention for promoting your
own work. Clickbait is annoying and destroys some goodwill.

(B) Hard "no" on sharing my browsing history with a random third party. From
your privacy policy:

> _when you create a collection of tabs in Partizion, we store each individual
> tab 's title, url, and status data points like whether or not you'd like the
> tab to be pinned._

URLs are very sensitive. They can easily be pieced together to become unique
identifiers. Sometimes they have tokens in them.

There's no reason to store this stuff in your own databases when you can sync
it across the user's Chome installations using the built-in storage API[1].

(C) There are a variety of FOSS[2][3][4] tab managers that are easier to trust
than the one you're advertising here. They may not be a 1:1 match, but it's
extremely risky to share all your browsing data with a third party.

1\.
[https://developer.chrome.com/extensions/storage](https://developer.chrome.com/extensions/storage)

2\. [https://github.com/stefanXO/Tab-Manager-
Plus](https://github.com/stefanXO/Tab-Manager-Plus)

3\.
[https://github.com/Mimieam/TabSorter2](https://github.com/Mimieam/TabSorter2)

4\.
[https://github.com/antonycourtney/tabli](https://github.com/antonycourtney/tabli)

~~~
MatthewBF
My Apologies, I will follow this convention in the future!

In regards to your browser history, this is not shared nor stored on our
servers. You have to specifically opt in to allow access to the History
permission, and this is only so you can search your history. Again, nothing
stored on the servers.

The information that is stored, like you pointed out in our privacy policy, is
mundane and harmless, except of course the URL if that is something you are
worried about. Also clearly outlined in the privacy policy is that this
information is encrypted, secure, and never shared or sold to third parties.

Furthermore, we are not storing this information just because. Partizion
stores your collections of tabs so that you can access them from any device
and any browser. This is something that cannot be achieve by using chrome's
storage API or syncing.

Hope that clears things up. I didn't want to come off as "advertising". Just
thought I'd share my motivations for building this project.

~~~
smt88
I hope you're not the technical lead for your company. If so, you should hire
a security and privacy consultant.

> _In regards to your browser history, this is not shared nor stored on our
> servers. You have to specifically opt in to allow access to the History
> permission, and this is only so you can search your history. Again, nothing
> stored on the servers._

If you have my tab info, you have my history. It doesn't matter if you tell me
you're deleting it. You could have logs, either intentionally or
unintentionally.

> _is mundane and harmless, except of course the URL_

A URL IS NOT MUNDANE AND HARMLESS. I can't stress that enough. I almost never
use all-caps, but this is something that is actually something worth
screaming.

It's very easy to turn even a short URL history into a unique identifier for
someone. Once you can "fingerprint" them that way, you can find out what
they're shopping for, which bank(s) they use, and even private medical
information.

> _Also clearly outlined in the privacy policy is that this information is
> encrypted, secure, and never shared or sold to third parties._

Encrypted in transit or at rest? Who has the encryption key? What does
"secure" mean to you, and who is certifying that it's secure? Do you have a
CTO with a track record of building secure products? Who exactly is running
your company, anyway?

As far as never selling to third parties, that means exactly nothing. You
could be piping all of our data into Google or any other third party without
selling it. If it leaves your servers, it doesn't matter whether it's sold or
not -- it's still leaked.

> _Furthermore, we are not storing this information just because. Partizion
> stores your collections of tabs so that you can access them from any device
> and any browser. This is something that cannot be achieve by using chrome 's
> storage API or syncing._

From literally _the first bullet point_ on the chrome.storage documentation:

> "User data can be automatically synced with Chrome sync"

So again, you seem to lack even a basic understanding of the technical details
of this product. If your best explanation for storing extremely sensitive data
in your cloud is that you didn't read the Chrome extension docs carefully, or
you don't understand Chrome's APIs, then you shouldn't be in this business.

------
JMTQp8lwXL
My hot take: You need to close a tab when you're done with it. Not after
you've accumulated 40. Nobody can focus on more than one thing at a time
anyways. Save yourself the grueling task of "Do I need to keep this tab?"
every time before switching to a new tab.

I'm closing my HN tab after leaving this comment. I have work to get done.

~~~
photonios
That depends on how you work. I switch between multiple projects at work
during the day. Not very efficient, but that's just how it is. I do exactly
what Partizion does in tmux. I run a separate session for each project. This
allows me to quickly jump between projects without mixing things up.

------
pmdulaney
Yes -- 14 or more tabs.

And it drives me nuts that Safari

1\. Doesn't place newly-spawned tabs next to the originator; and

2\. Won't let me make all tabs the same width.

------
deathtrader666
14?

I got 80-90 tabs each in separate Chrome profiles (personal, work, social).

~~~
MatthewBF
:O

------
varbhat
I close the tab when I am done with it. So, number of tabs in my browser is
atmost 10.

~~~
MatthewBF
You my friend, are a productivity specialist ;)

What do you do when you need to go back to that tab?

~~~
varbhat
My machine doesn't have high specs and it lags when I open high number of
tabs. That's the reason I don't open many number of tabs at once.

I bookmark the tab when I need to go back to it later.

